
Brainstorming: How to Generate New Ideas - anthilemoon
https://nesslabs.com/brainstorming
======
pbarre
I like step 4: "Test your ideas: this is where most brainstorming sessions
fail to take the one extra but necessary step. Instead of selecting your ideas
on the spot, you need to test them in the real world. Select the few most
promising candidates, and see how your audience reacts. For a book, write a
blog post. For an app, build a landing page or a quick MVP."

I had many brainstorms resulting in a long list of unproven / untested ideas.

~~~
anthilemoon
It's probably because it's the hardest to implement. It requires to step out
of the room and actually talk to users.

